# Looking for a Squid GUI similar to SAMS.



## Jesp (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi. Where can I download FreeBSD 10.2?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

FreeBSD 10.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2016. Why do you need that specific version?









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Jesp (Dec 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Why do you need that specific version?


cant compile sams2 at the new version FreeBSD. Last guide was for 10.2
Get an error

```
datefilter.cpp:133:64: error: invalid operands to binary expression ('basic_ostream<char, std::__1::char_traits<char> >' and 'basic_stringstream<char>')
  DEBUG (DEBUG8, "[" << this << "->" << __FUNCTION__ << "] = " << s);
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^~~~~
./debug.h:128:59: note: expanded from macro 'DEBUG'
    s << DEBUG_PREFIX << __FILE__<<":"<<__LINE__<< " " << arg; \
    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^~~
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

All versions use the same ports tree and thus have the same applications with the same versions available. So it's rather pointless to try this on an unsupported version (where it's likely to not work at all any more).

Now, we can help out with the error, as long as you're using a _supported_ FreeBSD version. 



Jesp said:


> cant compile sams2


What exactly is this application? Where did you get it from? At some point in time there used to be a www/sams but it has been removed (2014) because it depended on PHP 4. Is sams2 the same thing, only a newer version?


----------



## Jesp (Dec 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Is sams2 the same thing, only a newer version?


Yes. Just a GUI for squid on the php5 .


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

That's going to be a problem, PHP5 has been end-of-life for quite some time too.


----------



## Jesp (Dec 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's going to be a problem, PHP5 has been end-of-life for quite some time too.


May be you can give advice caching proxy with similar opportunities


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

Well, I don't know of any. But, give it some time, other users may know something.

I'm going to change the topic of the thread (or else it's likely to be ignored) to a more fitting description.


----------



## Jesp (Dec 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm going to change the topic of the thread


Thanks you!


----------

